# Dodge Ram 1500 - 4.7L vs 5.7L Hemi



## brown518 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just looking for input here. It's my turn to get a new vehicle next year (so my wife says). Looking at buying a Ram 1500 Crew (currently drive a 1999 Dakota) and I definitely need more power.

Questions are:

1) Is it really worth it to buy the 5.7L Hemi? 

2) Are you happy with yours or do you have any regrets?


I don't want to make a mistake by buying the smaller v8.


Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the 5.7 and love it. I plan on driving it til the wheels fall off!!! I can't speak on behalf of the 4.7 personally!


----------



## willec (Dec 18, 2009)

I drove a 2002 ram 1500 quad cab with the 4.7L.  I put about 70k on the truck and traded it in 2006 for a 2500 dsl.  I had no issues with the 4.7 but if you tow a lot expect the MPG to go down.  I only got around 10 MPG pulling my old bass boat.  I get better MPG now with the dsl pulling a 33foot 5thwheel.

For the time I owned the truck I had no issues with the vehicle.


----------



## brown518 (Dec 18, 2009)

Guys I appreciate the advice. Definitely learning some things


----------



## slmaske1962 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the hemi in a 2004 it gets better gas mpg they my brother in laws 4.7.


----------



## hunt4em (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a 2009 4.7,best truck i have ever owned.will pull just about anything you want...within reason(boat,4wheeler,28' camper)i wasa comming out of chatt. on 75 and a hemi was too,we both got down on it ,well.......thats all i got to say about that.i wouldnt spend the extra money and fuel.most people forget that they dont pull things more often than they do,so the sacrifice for bad fuel mileage while pulling,doesnt offset the big gulp of a big motor.anyway if you want a truck that will run....get a r/t 10 just my 2 cents


----------



## beretta (Dec 18, 2009)

Man up and get the Hemi!! It has more bang for the buck.


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm an admin on a Dodge truck site.  The Hemi has about 100 HP more than the 4.7 and they both get about the same gas mileage.  Polls on the site routinely show that about 85% of those with a 4.7 wish they had the 5.7 Hemi.   Nuff said...


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 18, 2009)

ask many mechanics and they say the 4.7 have problems. Now before i start a march or a protest. Im not saying all do, but i have known 6 different people wiht the 4.7 and have them go out. One was my brother and I called a junkyard one time and the guy said I dont have because thats the only one giving people problems. Everybody is looking for them.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 19, 2009)

My dad has a '06 Ram 1500 2WD with the 4.7L and he's a bit disappointed in the fuel mileage. My oldest brother has the same year model truck with the Hemi plus it's 4WD and it gets a little better gas mileage.

The smaller engine doesn't always mean better mileage. It means it has to work a little harder to pull the weight of the vehicle it's in.


----------



## brown518 (Dec 19, 2009)

Guys, this has turned out to be valuable information and I appreciate it. I will definitely buy the Hemi! Have a great Christmas and prosperous New Year!


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 19, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> The smaller engine doesn't always mean better mileage. It means it has to work a little harder to pull the weight of the vehicle it's in.



x2


My dad had the 4.7 on his 1st 1999 Dodge and it was always changing gears. It was like the engine lacked the power to hold a constant speed. He went through 3 transmissions in 200K and 6 years.  His newest Dodge is a 05 with the 5.7 and he loves it and it still has the factory transmission with over 130K on it in 3 years.


----------



## Jim_on_SSI (Dec 20, 2009)

You have all the facts, but I will drop some first hand data on ya.

wifes 2006 durango with 4.7 12-15mpg maybe! never towed anything but with smaller tank seems like it is always on empty 80K+ never had a single problem

sold 2004 quad with 4.7 had 2 years almost 50k miles no issues 
round town some hwy no load about 15mpg
towing 24' trailer 10-12mpg depending on speed

sold 2006 quad with 5.7 almost 60k miles had 1 transmission issue first year..just needed to be flashed was done in 5 min 
round town some hwy 15-18mpg
towing same trailer 12-14mpg
good power and ran smooth...as a side note the 06 was light years quiter and smoother than 04..not sure if major changes happened or I had a good one?


----------



## Doyle (Dec 21, 2009)

My hunting buddy has been trying to Lemon-law his 4.7.  That thing has been living in the dealer's shop ever since he got it.


----------

